# 39th Annual HOPRA National Championships



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP CLASSES
Vintage T-Jet • Amateur Super Stock • Pro Super Stock
Compression Molded Polymer Modified • Neo Modified • Unlimited

Support Races
LenJet Amateur Spec Stock
Life-Like Challenge
AFX Mega-G Showdown

For more information, click HERE.


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

If you are in the Northeast and want to improve your racing/tuning/building skills this is a must attend event!:thumbsup: Even if you don't participate in the championship races the support events by LifeLike and AFX are designed to give racers a taste of HOPRA style racing. Your entry buys you a new car!:thumbsup:

TK


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

SCHEDULE

All tracks are open for practice from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m., except tracks scheduled for competition. These will be closed (power off) when official registration and
tech begins for a competition scheduled for that particular track. During National Championship Class Mains, all other tracks will be closed (power off).

Thursday, June 27, 2013

Neo Modified: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (Brystal Viper)
Amateur Super Stock: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (Bowman Champion)
Amateur Spec Stock support race: Registration – 6 pm, Competition – 6:30 pm (Bowman Car Model)

Friday, June 28, 2013

Neo Modified: Competition – 9 am (Brystal Viper)
Amateur Super Stock: Competition – 9 am (Bowman Champion)
HOPRA Open Meeting: 2-3 pm
Unlimited: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (Brystal Viper)
Pro Super Stock: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (21st Century Clubman)
Life-Like Challenge: Registration – 6 pm, Competition - 6:30 pm (Bowman Purple Mile)

Saturday, June 29, 2013

Pro Super Stock: Competition – 9 am (21st Century Clubman)
Unlimited: Competition – 9 am (Brystal Viper)
CM Polymer Modified: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (Bucktrax Scorpion)
Vintage T-Jet: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 5 pm (Bowman Shamrock Glen)
Concours D’Elegance & Best Appearing Race Car: Judging - 6 pm
AFX Mega G Showdown: Registration – 6 pm, Competition – 6:30 pm (Bowman Purple Mile)

Sunday, June 30th, 2013

CM Polymer Modified: Competition – 9 am (Bucktrax Scorpion)
Vintage T-Jet: Competition – 9 am (Bowman Shamrock Glen)

Awards Presentation: Immediately following completion of competition

Schedule may be adjusted as needed and will be posted.


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

The Neo MOD/Unlimited track arrived at Modelville/Len-Jet last Friday. Photos of the track here.http://www.hopra.net/2013Nationals2.html

TK


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

One week to go, have you made your plans to attend? This event has something for everyone.:thumbsup: 3 Hard Body races, T-JETS, AM & Pro SS, CMPM, Neo MOD & Unlimited. :wave:

Len-Jet/Modelville is a must see permanent facility.:thumbsup: Fun and a great learning opportunity what more can you ask for!:hat:

Feel free to sound off if you plan to race or visit.:tongue:

I hope to see you there.:woohoo:

TK


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I just finished prepping the 70 Lifelike cars for the lifelike challenge. All cars will have dbl flanged rims donated by Rick Derosa at Quicker engineering and Super tires donated by Nick at Super Tires. Great cars for a $10 entry and the car is yours.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Anybody got results or pics yet?


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, what a great event!:thumbsup: Thank you to Dave Lehr, Peter Lentros, John Stezelecki, Tom Gray, Tom Bussmann, Paul Ryer, Dave Mews, Vince Tamburro, Rich Payne and to anyone I have missed that gave their time to put on this event, well done.:woohoo:

TK


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just rolled in-- had a great time--- thanks to Peter L, Tom Gray , Stez and all who worked long hours to get it done.

In addition to the results posted all those in attendance witnessed the Fastest Ho Race ever run in the HIstory of HO racing. In the Unlimited Main, Rick Derosa's winning Drive AVERAGED 41.3 ft per second over the 30 minute main. Good job Rick. Amazing how Rick can help so many people and still prepare well enough to win the race.

Congrats to all the others who ran and especially the winners.

Dave L did his normal long hard work to guide the event. It was appreciated by all. Thanks Dave.

Will catch up with more news tomorrow if I ever wake up from the sleep deprivation that seems to accompany the Nats experience.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Here are the 2013 HOPRA results
http://hopramembersbbs.yuku.com/topic/985/2013-HOPRA-National-Championships-Results#.UdWuTj_D9jo


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

*Photos*

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/eadelfin/story/16423


----------

